# 95 Maxima Front End Noise!?



## Baryon (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 95 Maxima GLE. There is a rubbing/grinding noise coming from the front end, hard to tell where, either seat you sit in it sounds like its coming from that side. I think its coming primarily from the driver side. It happens most when your taking a left turn, or even just the slightest turn of the wheel, and it sounds like a rotational rub, on/off on/off... I just had the drive axles fixed, ball joints and wheel bearings. Still there!! It seems to get the loudest when it warms up, I do hear a cracking/clicking noise when I accelerate slowly from a stop, or when coming to a complete stop. I am going to the 5th shop now, no one can figure it out... I would appreciate any help I could get. 

 :lame:


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

Baryon said:


> I have a 95 Maxima GLE. There is a rubbing/grinding noise coming from the front end, hard to tell where, either seat you sit in it sounds like its coming from that side. I think its coming primarily from the driver side. It happens most when your taking a left turn, or even just the slightest turn of the wheel, and it sounds like a rotational rub, on/off on/off... I just had the drive axles fixed, ball joints and wheel bearings. Still there!! It seems to get the loudest when it warms up, I do hear a cracking/clicking noise when I accelerate slowly from a stop, or when coming to a complete stop. I am going to the 5th shop now, no one can figure it out... I would appreciate any help I could get.
> 
> :lame:





have them check the wheel bearing/hub bearings.......most likely that will be the culprite. If not than have them try to look at the dust brake sheild let me know if that helps any


----------



## Dr RJP (Oct 8, 2007)

Baryon said:


> I have a 95 Maxima GLE. There is a rubbing/grinding noise coming from the front end, hard to tell where, either seat you sit in it sounds like its coming from that side. I think its coming primarily from the driver side. It happens most when your taking a left turn, or even just the slightest turn of the wheel, and it sounds like a rotational rub, on/off on/off... I just had the drive axles fixed, ball joints and wheel bearings. Still there!! It seems to get the loudest when it warms up, I do hear a cracking/clicking noise when I accelerate slowly from a stop, or when coming to a complete stop. I am going to the 5th shop now, no one can figure it out... I would appreciate any help I could get.
> 
> :lame:


By saying "drive axles fixed," you do mean replacing the CV axles, right?

I'd check the bushings on your sway bar and lower control arms. Also, bad strut bearings are often the culprit.


----------



## sl_guy (Nov 13, 2007)

I would think it's the front struct bearing. Mine is a 96 and had the same problem.
Just replace the two front struct bearing and everything's fine.
Look @ this link motorvate.ca v2.0 - *THE* DIY Maxima Website


----------

